# Kann WoW nich mehr Öffnen



## overpro (5. März 2011)

Hallo 
Wenn ich meinen WoW Launcher Önnen will kommt diese Fehlermeldung"Der Launcher kann die Patch-Informationen nicht abrufen. Bitte überprüfen sie ihre Internetverbindung"!!! Allerdings kann ich über die WoW exe. das Game starten...nur das wenn ich mich dort einloggen will steht da sofort "Verbindung zum Server wurde getrennt"!!!!!
Außerdem kann ich nich auf Battelnet gehn auf die ofizielle Blizzard Seite, Support usw. dort steht dann server nicht gefunden...!!! Obwohl ich volle I-net Verbindung habe!!!!!!
Ich habe schon Den Router neu gestartet und die sachen mit dem Internet Explorer gemacht...!!!! Mit der Repiar exe. habe ich es auch schon versucht doch da sagt er mir "es konnte keine verbindung mit den Blizzard-servern hergestellt werden"....!!! Aso und Den Launcher als Administrator gestartet habe ich auch schon!

Ich weiß nich was ich sonst noch machen soll, dass ganze hatt gestern abend angefangen als ich das Spiel für 10min beendet habe...danach Ging es aufeinmal nichmehr.....!!!

 Bitte um Hilfe 
                            Mfg


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2011)

Ist in diesem Zeitraum gestern Abend wirklich nichts passiert? Kein Update für irgendeine Software für deinen PC? Keine ungewöhnlichen Meldungen des Betriebssystems?

Welche Antivieren-Software/Firewall verwendest du?


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. März 2011)

Irgendein Update deiner Antivirensoftware / Firewallsoftware?


----------



## overpro (5. März 2011)

Also gestern Abend habe ich nix gemacht, dass ist ja das komische...!! Allerdings musste ich heute mein AntiVir Aktualisiert (Avira) hatt er mir gesagt...!
Ich habe auch schon bei meiner Firewall geguckt dort sind alle ports freigegeben!!
Das dumme ist ich kann Dem support nich schreiben weil ich nich mehr auf die Seite komme(Auch nich auf dem pc von meinem Bruder)


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2011)

Klingt stark nach einem Problem innerhalb eurer LAN-Verbindung. Ich verschiebe mal in den Technik-Bereich.


----------



## Palimbula (5. März 2011)

Scheint fast so, als hätte das Avira-Update dein System "etwas" eingeschränkt. Hast du denn auch die Probleme wenn du die Firewall und das Anti-Virus-Programm deaktivierst? Hast du dein System bereits auf Schadsoftware (Viren, Trojaner etc.) überprüft?


----------



## overpro (6. März 2011)

Also wenn ich Firewall und AntiVir deaktiviere verändert sich auch nix :-( 
habe AntiVir mal durchlaufen lassen Aktuell habe ich keine Vieren aba in den letzten paar monaten hatt ich um die 6 Trojanische Pferde...!!
Wie kann das eig. sein das innerhalb von 10min keiner aus dem Haus mehr WoW starten kann oder auf die I-net Seiten gehen kann?
Bin verzweifelt und weiß nich was ich machen soll ...Pc neu machen oder WoW neu Instalieren wird ja auch nix ändern oder..?
 Hoffe ihr habt noch ein paar gute tipps auf Lager !
 	Mfg 
 	Sven


----------



## Palimbula (6. März 2011)

Naja, theoretisch könnte sich ein oder mehrere Trojaner auf allen Rechnern eingenistet haben.


----------



## overpro (7. März 2011)

Hatt noch wer ein tipp...????? oder kann ich jetzt niewieder WoW spielen


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2011)

Einfach einen Rechtsklick auf den Launcher und als Administrator starten. Wirkt sehr oft Wunder.
Warum das meistens ohne geht und manchmal nicht muss man Blizzard fragen, das kann ich nicht beantworten. 
Fakt ist aber, dass ich das kürzlich auch hatte und ich das einfach als Admin gestartet habe und es lief.


----------



## overpro (7. März 2011)

Geht leider auch nich :-( 
aba das komische ist ja das es bei keinem Pc aus dem Haus hier geht...!!


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2011)

Dann liegt wohl ein Problem mit eurer Verbindung vor. Vielleicht solltest du mal Kontakt zu deinem Provider aufnehmen?


----------



## SyntaXKilla (3. April 2011)

Hm... klingt meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach einem Router Problem?

Hast du alle Ports freigeben? (im Router über Port forwardig?)

Hatte das Problem selbst:
http://theincredibleleitman.blogspot.com/2011/02/der-launcher-kann-keine-patch.html 


bei mir hat folgende Konfiguration geholfen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg und viel Glück


----------

